# Is this a "blue fawn"?



## LostLakeLua

Sorry for terrible cell phone image quality, my SD card decided to fry itself. =S 
Is this little girl what would be considered blue fawn? She is basically a beige color, with a light grey sabling down her back. She has a white stripe down her neck, and on the tips of her paws. Her nose is almost a shade of chocolate... it's definitely not black, and definitely not grey.. but more of a greyish chocolate.

I can't adjust the image tint which I'm sure would help, but the jacket she's laying on is supposed to be white. 










And no questions allowed yet, I don't want to introduce her until I know 100% what her status is with us.


----------



## svdreamer

It's really hard to tell in that photo, sorry. Billy is a blue fawn. Here is some pics of him when I got him at 6 months old. He almost reminded me of a weimaraner in color.


----------



## LostLakeLua

Hmm.. she almost looks paler than him but otherwise seems about the same, just lighter. I'll have to just take some new pictures to find out. Billy's adorable though... i can just see more actual grey sabling in this pup where he seems to be more even all over.

Can someone link (or copy/paste) the info on just where/how a 'blue fawn' occurs in genetics? I know blue is a dilution, but I'm trying to understand the difference between the dilution of black vs. brown/chocolate.


----------



## jesuschick

Ruby's sister is a blue fawn. Here is a pic of all 3 girls. Ruby (our girl, a red) is in the middle and her blue fawn sister is on the right. Her other sister (just for reference), on the left, is a red with black sabling. I do not know if this helps.
These pics were when they were 14 weeks old.



















This was the blue fawn pup as a baby:


----------



## LostLakeLua

That one definitely looks like her!! Thanks! Even down to the white on the toes lol. And the nose color is dead on.

Ok, so now I know I can actually describe her color properly. I'll have more photos soon once I reformat my card or get a new one.

Edit: Ahah, never thought to post the pic I saved originally lol. So I didn't take this, but this is the first image I'd seen of her.. definitely shows the coloring.


----------



## flippedstars

From the new picture which I guess is the old picture  I'd say DEFINITELY blue fawn.


----------



## tricializ

She's very similar to Peachy, who is a blue fawn. Peach is a little lighter in the nose and has some more white, but otherwise, very similar.


----------



## bayoumah

hi what a beautiful color she is ive never seen that color is this rare?


----------



## Dragonfly

Looks like everybody agrees. I just wanted to say she's very cute!


----------



## rache

my Paige is also a blue fawn, she has a black nose though


----------



## jesuschick

Oh my word little Paige is so cute!!


----------



## rache

jesuschick said:


> Oh my word little Paige is so cute!!


Lol thank you. That was taken last year when I first got her, she's like a different dog now. I must post some new pics!!


----------



## Lindilou

They are all very striking looking, wow. But I still don't get what IS a blue fawn?


----------



## flippedstars

Lindilou said:


> They are all very striking looking, wow. But I still don't get what IS a blue fawn?


The dog has blue pigment (nose, eye rims, lips, pads of feet) but fawn (tan, cream, sabled fawn, really any variation of "tan") coat coloring.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Lindilou said:


> They are all very striking looking, wow. But I still don't get what IS a blue fawn?





flippedstars said:


> The dog has blue pigment (nose, eye rims, lips, pads of feet) but fawn (tan, cream, sabled fawn, really any variation of "tan") coat coloring.


Thank you Lindilou for asking the question b/c I wasn't getting it either.

Thank you, Kristi for answering!


----------



## jesuschick

You know how everyone has things about chis that fascinate them and they take time to learn? For some it is showing, breeding, conformation, nutrition, etc. 

Colorations and marking (well, it is a PART of conformation) is something that fascinates me so I have studied and researched and google searched and looked. I suppose we looked at SO many babies when choosing ours that the interest began. We started out to get a black and tan or a black and cream girl. Well, we got cream, anyway...haha!

I LOVE it when someone asks what color we think their new one or prospective new one is. NOT because I always know but because I find it so interesting! It is also why I was so careful in registering my girls with the right color definition. I'm weird. And an empty-nester. I, know.


----------



## Lindilou

Thanks Kristi, that's a really clear explanation! I get it now. (Not that I'd recognise one if I saw it LOL)

Karen, you're not weird at all, it's great to be so interested. I find it intriguing that colour can change so much from puppy to adult.


----------

